# Maroon Dam, East Coast Kayak Fishing Club



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow! You may not have vanquished that mighty Maroon beast :shock: but your tale is truly that of a champion - Storyteller. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Thelittlefisher (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone'll need to add a new species to the Hall of Fame! Great story - good fight. Maybe the beast was never mean't to be caught?

So anyway, do you think it was a bass, sara, or barramundi? (some dam's have barra illegally stocked!)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWMFDGwAABJXgAAQQAckgBAAL+/eoCAAZDVT8hpo1NT01NNHpp6g1T9TKeUaeo0BoBEENjxu8RQzHX8heE2PuyfM31PtkxiYMp9UXiOvpaTNvYotVTissrWglr9a6EgDva+8ngl2Z1YQIEchqzJbSirDz9XSCHBg48yQMesglgcjuM0/F3JFOFCQYwUMbA==


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

A great read!

Well done on the great story. Bad luck on not landing the barratoga.

It seems that you now have a nemesis.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Tall tales but true, love it. Some funny metaphors in there too.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

please, please send that to a fishing magazine, it was an awesome read, and truly made me laugh.
Thank you


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

geez gra...you wanna start putting in chapters mate , i've read books with a lesser word count..but nowhere near as good !!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gra...you are my hero..  8)


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Top post Gra, thanks for the read mate.

Regards

Al


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Twas truly a battle of epic proportions that left we three witnesses slack jawed in wonder.

I am so grateful to be Lord Gra's trusty sidekick and squire.

We were not worthy.

Lowly Obsequeous Jeprox ( a modern day Baldrick )

And the sphincter ............... We could have lived without the reminder


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Gra, Excellent account of your attempted slaying of the beast. No doubt the water will be thick with try-hard wannabes this weekend looking for the fabled barratoga. I will definitely make the next outing.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> and my mental state was still somewhat clouded by the sedatives I had inadvertently ingested the nigh


Your epistle after such a fight and subsequent sedatives is a masterpiece Gra :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wazz spelled out in detail the windy activities at Maroon and drooled when he saw glassy conditions at Hinze this morning ;-)


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

gra said:


> Every one of us is a proud AKFF member so it's always easy to find out what's going on.
> 
> Regards, Gra.


As Gra said, were all AKFFers in the ECKFC so I thought you might want to see our ugly dials. We are L-R : Estuary Girl, SteveM, Macfish, Fishbrain, Gra, Seadog, WayneD, Jeprox, & Shoey. Other members who attended but didn't stick around for Sunday's Group Hug and Class Photo were: Gigantor, Tomtre & that tinny bastard PDO.

Jeff


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Make that two photos. Modern day Baldrick is a technology tragic !


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

I KNOW you're all hanging out for this, so I will tittilate and tantalize with this image. Behold the Lair of the Beast! Beneath that seemingly serene carpet of duckweed lurks pure evil. Sorry no GPS co-ordinates or I'll see myself dismissed from servitude by Lord Gra.

Jeff


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome read... Genuinely humorous and truly epic!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Had a good time at maroon - it was good experience and i enjoyed the company looking forward to next trip but hope weather is lot better    ill be better prepared fishing wise next time good one gar ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Absolutely great read Gra, I am sure you will see that fabled beast again sometime soon. A weekend of trials and tribulations and good company was had by all by the sounds of things. Would love to attend the next meet.

Cheers all, 
Pam


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Ah yes, the much fabled one that got away. Many a mere mortal has lived through this tragic scenario, never to be the same again after doing battle with a denizen from the deep - Gra's "sphincter" will certainly never be the same going by the vivid description provided in his spectacular account of his epic struggle with the monstrous evil beastly Barratoga that lurks beneath the duckweed that so lured Gra to his doom! :shock: :twisted:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well told Gra ;-)


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

A true literary masterpiece.   

Swampy


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Top read gra, not only are you good with a pen your skill at rod building made it look easy the other night.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds a lot like my battle with the redtail king head, but in my case I simply went camping, fishing and caught the bugger! :lol:


----------

